
Tesla Model 3 Stolen from Mall of America Using Only a Smartphone - trhway
http://amp.timeinc.net/thedrive/tech/23599/tesla-stolen-from-mall-of-america-using-only-a-smartphone?source=dam
======
trhway
>The person allegedly responsible for taking the car is believed to have
reached out to Tesla's customer support to add the stolen Model 3 to his Tesla
account by its vehicle identification number.

VIN based security. Even worse than SSN for humans.

